# Etihad to UAE



## Sarx (14/2/17)

Hi all. Thought I'd give a quick rundown of my experience travelling to the UAE with an ecig - it was hard to come by this info when I researched it before I traveled in Dec 2016.

First problem - conflicting information on the web about where to carry your batteries. Should they be checked in or carry-on? Do they even allow Li batteries? This differs from airline to airline afaik. With Etihad, they ask that you travel with your batteries in your carry-on cabin luggage. I also placed them in a battery holder. I drained my liquid from my tank and placed my liquids in a see-through ziplock bag.

Second problem - the story about e-cigs being banned in the UAE. Whilst this is still the case, I managed to pass through airport security with no issues. When I checked with the Etihad check-in desk about the batteries for my ecig they didn't seem to mind at all that I'm travelling to the UAE with it. In Abu Dhabi and Dubai my wife vaped in the smoking sections and no eyebrows were ever raised.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Soutie (14/2/17)

Sarx said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd give a quick rundown of my experience travelling to the UAE with an ecig - it was hard to come by this info when I researched it before I traveled in Dec 2016.
> 
> First problem - conflicting information on the web about where to carry your batteries. Should they be checked in or carry-on? Do they even allow Li batteries? This differs from airline to airline afaik. With Etihad, they ask that you travel with your batteries in your carry-on cabin luggage. I also placed them in a battery holder. I drained my liquid from my tank and placed my liquids in a see-through ziplock bag.
> 
> ...




This helps a huge amount. We are going to be traveling to London via Dubai in just over a month and I have heard some horror stories about mods being confiscated while in transit even. I will loose my temper properly if someone tries confiscating my Therion.

In fairness alot of the articles and anecdotes on the web are slightly out of date so hard to gauge what is happening out there.


----------



## Anneries (14/2/17)

Thank you so much for this, we are in process of buying our tickets to Abu Dhabi end of April. And did not know what to do for the two weeks there. Not allowed to Dookh, since the wife does not like the smell, but it is better than going back to stinkies.

But alas, I forgot, flying Emirates to Dubai, not Etihad to Abu Dhabi. But thanx all the same.

EDIT: But wait ... just found this https://dubaivapers.com/pages/im-a-new-vaper


----------



## Lushen (14/2/17)

I have just gotten back from Dubai a week ago. I flew emirates and went to Doha, Qatar and Jordan as well.
Travelled everywhere with 2 Leprachaun's 2 bottles of 100ml juice and about 6 batteries in carry on luggage (laptop bag) and had no issues at all.

Actually, I found a few online vape shops in Dubai (quite expensive) and there are a few malls that stock juices

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (14/2/17)

I'm a fairly frequent traveler and its part of my job description as well... I only fly Emirates Airlines and never had an issue with my vape gear. In September I was in Saudi Arabia for just over a month via UAE so i had tons of e-juice in my check-in luggage and 2 spare batteries in my carry on. The only issue I've ever encountered in all my years of being a nomadic vaper, was having my Nebox leak in the front pocket of my khaki's. I've even made it as far as Israel with my vape gear and no incident.

I would advise sticking to designated smoking areas instead of cloud-chucking all over the place to avoid drawing attention to yourself. Also, some airlines require the Li batteries to be in checked in luggage and others require the batteries in carry-on. Liquids need to be packaged accordingly. Take into consideration cabin pressure and pressure inside ur tank to prevent leaking. Travelling with an RDA and a 17ml unicorn bottle is my go to. USB charger available in flight on the seat in front of you so in a pinch, no spare batteries isn't a big issue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (16/2/17)

How much eliquid is one allowed to take carry-on?

Flying with Emirates in March to Germany via Dubai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (17/2/17)

Emirates will allow you up to 1 litre individually packed in 100ml bottles. The bottles must be clear plastic and placed in zip lock bags. Thats what you can carry on your person.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (20/2/17)

KarlDP said:


> How much eliquid is one allowed to take carry-on?
> 
> Flying with Emirates in March to Germany via Dubai



Also... pack a cheap but effective rda. ensure u have a build in there that you love.... then you just need spare cotton for rewicking... if, for some odd reason, your other tank/set up fails.... you can always flinstone your ass home... (by that i mean you'd be able to get by for the rest of the trip with dripping).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (20/2/17)

Amir said:


> Also... pack a cheap but effective rda. ensure u have a build in there that you love.... then you just need spare cotton for rewicking... if, for some odd reason, your other tank/set up fails.... you can always flinstone your ass home... (by that i mean you'd be able to get by for the rest of the trip with dripping).



LOL Yeah that was my plan

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## AniDey (20/2/17)

I asked a few people where I was allowed to Vape in Dubai airport. A few pointed me to the smoking section, a few said anywhere. 
I ended up vaping in the bathroom, as we had a short time before the next flight. 
I took small puffs with little vapour, not to get into trouble.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (20/2/17)

The airport is big enough and plenty spacious to get away with vaping just about anywhere u fancy... especially the empty boarding gates waiting area directly across the bathrooms... I do, however, still recommend going to the smoking lounge as to avoid trouble all together... us S.Africans don't take kindly to being handled abruptly and arabs tend to have a superiority complex about them... bad combo for confrontation if u ask me

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Junior (26/2/17)

Very helpful. Going to Dubai in may. Thank you 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


----------



## M5000 (26/2/17)

Personal experience: batteries in laptop bag, everything else disassembled and packed separately in the checked-in luggage, and e-juice packed as "essential oils" (thats how Praxis classified it when they sent to me). Pack parts of a twisp in your bag if they ask for it maybe you can get away with giving them that lol. You can contact the Dubai vape guys on Facebook, think the guy i spoke to was Tokai vapes, has a site as well, they well stocked. I think the most important thing to avoid confiscation is to have a very good explanation for the mods or any gear should they ask, so have a good story ready just in case. A circuit box to allow simultaneuous recharging of the spare battery and regeneration of wasted energy for RC cars with ultra boost function. BS all the way.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Eyaaz (4/12/17)

Soutie said:


> This helps a huge amount. We are going to be traveling to London via Dubai in just over a month and I have heard some horror stories about mods being confiscated while in transit even. I will loose my temper properly if someone tries confiscating my Therion.
> 
> In fairness alot of the articles and anecdotes on the web are slightly out of date so hard to gauge what is happening out there.


Hi. Was there any problem when you travelled because I am doing this same journey?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/12/17)

Eyaaz said:


> Hi. Was there any problem when you travelled because I am doing this same journey?



I just went through Abu Dhabi twice on my trip to Paris and then Dubai on my Europe trip and not once did I have an issue with my Vape gear.


----------



## Eyaaz (4/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just went through Abu Dhabi twice on my trip to Paris and then Dubai on my Europe trip and not once did I have an issue with my Vape gear.
> 
> Thanks.... All in hand luggage?


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/17)

Eyaaz said:


> Thanks.... All in hand luggage?



The mods and batteries yes! And A Billet Box in my Hand.


----------



## Soutie (5/12/17)

Eyaaz said:


> Hi. Was there any problem when you travelled because I am doing this same journey?



No problem at all, they didnt even raise an eyebrow. I kept the batteries in hard cases in my hand luggage (These HAVE to go with you), the tanks seperate from the mods and packed neatly between my clothes to keep them safe. I and didnt try vape in Dubai as thankfully my nicotine addiction is a lot less now days and can handle the 14 odd hours no problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eyaaz (7/12/17)

Soutie said:


> No problem at all, they didnt even raise an eyebrow. I kept the batteries in hard cases in my hand luggage (These HAVE to go with you), the tanks seperate from the mods and packed neatly between my clothes to keep them safe. I and didnt try vape in Dubai as thankfully my nicotine addiction is a lot less now days and can handle the 14 odd hours no problem.


Juices? Hand luggage or not?


----------



## Eyaaz (7/12/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> The mods and batteries yes! And A Billet Box in my Hand.


And juices? Carry on luggage or in your main bag?


----------



## Soutie (7/12/17)

Eyaaz said:


> Juices? Hand luggage or not?



Juices in the hold luggage. There are restrictions on liquids that can be carried in hand luggage (can’t remember the exact amount but it’s minuscule) but no restrictions on hold luggage.


----------



## Eyaaz (7/12/17)

Thank you guys so much for the help. I appreciate it a lot. Happy holidays and happy vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moon_Moon363 (1/1/18)

So I must pack my mods, tanks and rda in my hand luggage and the rest in my check in luggage? I'm coming home from UK and going through DXB to Cape town.
Ps I'm bringing a ps4 back so should that be check in or carry on?


----------



## Silver (1/1/18)

Moon_Moon363 said:


> So I must pack my mods, tanks and rda in my hand luggage and the rest in my check in luggage? I'm coming home from UK and going through DXB to Cape town.
> Ps I'm bringing a ps4 back so should that be check in or carry on?



Welcome to the forum @Moon_Moon363 

Have a look at this thread:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/general-rules-for-flying-with-vape-stuff.t29960/

Safe travels.


----------



## Moon_Moon363 (1/1/18)

I went there and I couldn't find the page though

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
Never mind I found it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (2/1/18)

Moon_Moon363 said:


> I went there and I couldn't find the page though
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk
> Never mind I found it



Anything u not using goes in the checked in luggage including the PS. I travel frequently with one mtl device in my pocket, with a spare battery and some juice. Everything else which usually consists of 2 mods/tanks, juices and building supplies all goes in the checked in bags. If you’re just in transit in Dubai and your bags are checked in direct to jhb you should have no issues whatsoever. I’ve had my check in luggage opened at security in Dubai airport, they had a quick look see at what’s cooking with all the liquids and electronics, asked a few random questions, had a good laugh and sent me on my way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moon_Moon363 (2/1/18)

Amir said:


> Anything u not using goes in the checked in luggage including the PS. I travel frequently with one mtl device in my pocket, with a spare battery and some juice. Everything else which usually consists of 2 mods/tanks, juices and building supplies all goes in the checked in bags. If you’re just in transit in Dubai and your bags are checked in direct to jhb you should have no issues whatsoever. I’ve had my check in luggage opened at security in Dubai airport, they had a quick look see at what’s cooking with all the liquids and electronics, asked a few random questions, had a good laugh and sent me on my way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother you really helped my nerves there 

Sent from my SM-N900 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajam123 (8/2/18)

Hi guys
im travelling to Dubai tomorrow and i heard so many stories about confiscating mech mods is this true or what should i do cause im a heavy vaper? Please guys i need your help A.S.AP


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Sarx said:


> Hi all. Thought I'd give a quick rundown of my experience travelling to the UAE with an ecig - it was hard to come by this info when I researched it before I traveled in Dec 2016.
> 
> First problem - conflicting information on the web about where to carry your batteries. Should they be checked in or carry-on? Do they even allow Li batteries? This differs from airline to airline afaik. With Etihad, they ask that you travel with your batteries in your carry-on cabin luggage. I also placed them in a battery holder. I drained my liquid from my tank and placed my liquids in a see-through ziplock bag.
> 
> ...



@Sarx What was your experience of vaping* IN* the UAE? Airports are international zones and one may do things there which may not be allowed in the country itself. For example, during Ramadan people are still allowed to eat in the international parts of an airport, in public, but may not eat in the country itself. I had this experience when I lived in Oman and travelled back to SA.


----------



## Sarx (8/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Sarx What was your experience of vaping* IN* the UAE? Airports are international zones and one may do things there which may not be allowed in the country itself. For example, during Ramadan people are still allowed to eat in the international parts of an airport, in public, but may not eat in the country itself. I had this experience when I lived in Oman and travelled back to SA.



Vaping in the UAE - I had no issues with anyone at all. Just stick to smoking sections and usual etiquette...i.e don't be a douche and blow a big cloud into someone's face etc...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/2/18)

Sarx said:


> Vaping in the UAE - I had no issues with anyone at all. Just stick to smoking sections and usual etiquette...i.e don't be a douche and blow a big cloud into someone's face etc...



Many thanks for your reply @Sarx!


----------

